# Reznor Garage Heater will not stay running



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

remove the pilot assembly and clean the gas openings sounds like the off cycle from the main burner is blowing out the pilot..the only thing that could knock the pilot out is that or a weak thermolcouple unscrew it from the valve just with the pilot lit should drop the pilot off...clean the screw part and the valve female opening there...none of the electrical items on a unit heater effect the pilot...only drafts...burner off cycle... or TC...


----------



## deuce2 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll give that a try. I've already replaced the TC, and the pilot is turned up pretty good so it has a strong flame.

Thanks,


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

If you was able to lit the pilot but keep going out every cycle that can be . Plugged up heat exchanger or even crack heat exchanger.


----------



## deuce2 (Dec 18, 2011)

It's not going out every cycle, but varies anywhere from an hour to a few hours that it goes out. So you are saying a plugged or cracked heat exchanger can cause the pilot to go out? Is that due to rollback or something like that?


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Some cracks in exchangers widen when the exchanger is heated right up (can take a while) but close back down when cool. The air from the blower can blow through the crack when it's opened up and push the pilot flame away from the thermocouple to cause a shut down.

*I think this unit should have a pro look at it.* This is outside of the usual DIY stuff.

If the exchanger, pilot flame, thermocouple, gas valve pilot electromagnet,any other eco controls are OK and nothing else is sharing the vent 
then another option on draft sensitive systems is a cheap auto re igniter unit. It allows the TC to work properly but will automatically relight the pilot if there is a momentary draft condition that has blown it out. 

If it is installed on a system with a cracked exchanger then you are just throwing away your money *and your health*.

PS. If this is being used in a garage, what is the garage being used for. What other equipement is operating inside of that garage?


----------



## deuce2 (Dec 18, 2011)

The garage is just used for storage of jet skis/snowmobiles/etc and used occaisionaly for oil changes/ auto work. I went out and looked over the unit real good this afternoon. It appears the exchangers have small hairline cracks at the lower front of the exchangers. All three columns are like this. At this point, I'm just going to put a new unit out there. Any suggestions for a good unit at a half way decent price. I looked on the web, and I found that these reznors are known for cracked heat exchangers. I would like something that would stand up better than this last one. 

Thanks everyone for pointing me in the right direction to find this. I would have never thought to look at the exchangers since it seems to be running good, and it doesn't seem to have any rollout occurring.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

deuce2 said:


> The garage is just used for storage of jet skis/snowmobiles/etc and used occaisionaly for oil changes/ auto work. I went out and looked over the unit real good this afternoon. It appears the exchangers have small hairline cracks at the lower front of the exchangers. All three columns are like this. At this point, I'm just going to put a new unit out there. Any suggestions for a good unit at a half way decent price. I looked on the web, and I found that these reznors are known for cracked heat exchangers. I would like something that would stand up better than this last one.
> 
> Thanks everyone for pointing me in the right direction to find this. I would have never thought to look at the exchangers since it seems to be running good, and it doesn't seem to have any rollout occurring.


http://www.gas-space-heater.com/heating/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=114

hot dawg heaters......i have installed hundreds of them, they are inexspesive and very reliable......


----------



## deuce2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just an fyi while I remember it. I replaced this out with a hot dawg since the heat exchangers were cracked, but I did figure out why the pilot kept going out. The last service person that worked on this unit put the pilot assembly in backwards, so the hood on the pilot was facing the wrong direction, and the flame was pointed slightly away from the burner. When the gas valve turned on, the gas would come out, but not ignite right away because the flame was angled just a bit away from the burner, and when it ignited, sometimes the blast would blow the pilot out. By reversing this pilot assembly, the flame was pointed at the burner and it ignited just fine, and the the pilot stayed lit. Regardless, the unit is replaced, but thought I would share this.


----------

